# Winterpokal: Gruppe-gesucht-Thread



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leutz,

für alle, die noch nicht fest verplant sind, ist dieser Thread gedacht. Es soll ja jeder der Lust auf den WP hat eine geeignete Gruppe finden.

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang:

Ich suche eine Gruppe, bei denen ich mitmachen kann oder Mitfahrer, mit denen ich zusammen eine Gruppe gründen würde.

Mal schauen, ob ich der einzige Noch-Einzelkämpfer hier bin...

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Merlin (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Marc,

gute Idee. Denke nicht, dass du der Einzige bist, der noch sucht. Frag doch parallel auch mal in unserem Dienstags-Thread, dort wird viel mitgelesen.

Der harte Kern der Dienstagsrunden fährt dieses Jahr übrigens gemeinsam als Team "Die Verfahrgarantie"

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2009)

hallo marc
bin hier im forum noch neu - würde aber gerne mitmachen! 
Würde auch gerne ein fahrtechnikseminar für einsteiger bei euch buchen!

gruss papa-free-rider


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

@Papa-free-rider: Cool, dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit. 

Wir können ja eine Gruppe auf machen "Die Fahrtechniker" 

Also für jeden der sich auch gerne mit der Thematik auseinandersetzt. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2009)

@marc
bei mir müsste der Zusatz rein "Die Fahrtechnikersenioren"
aber ansonsten ein guter Vorschlag!

ride on,
papa-free-rider


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2009)

Ist Fahrtechnik nicht angeboren?



Wie's aussieht suchen wir auch noch eine/n.
Muss aber jemand sein, der massig Punkte bringt da wie ein wenig faul geworden sind.


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2009)

na da is ja schonmal einer der üblichen verdächtigen


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

@Dedalgo: Was versteht ihr denn unter "massig"?

Senioren würde jetzt nicht zu mir passen vom Namen her.

Wer noch Vorschläge hat, immer her damit. Ordentlich Punkte will ich auch sammeln, gehe dann viel ins Fit und fahre draussen weiter viel Fahrrad.

Ride on and ride often!
Marc


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Dedalgo: Was versteht ihr denn unter "massig"?



Also die Punkte von Team III sollten für den Anfang reichen


----------



## surftigresa (8. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @Papa-free-rider: Cool, dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit.
> 
> Wir können ja eine Gruppe auf machen "Die Fahrtechniker"
> 
> ...


 
Hi Marc,

bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern. Mit einem Team "Fahrtechnik" könnte ich mich gut identifizieren. Wenn Du das wirklich machen möchtest, wäre ich dabei. 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

Okay, das klingt gut.

Noch jemand, der da dabei sein möchte?

Dann haben wir ja bald eine illustre Truppe zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (8. Oktober 2009)

mit dem Teamnamen wäre ich einverstanden! das mit Senioren war nich so gemeint 

Lasst uns das Team gründen und die xc ler überrennen  - lol
und das mit den Punkten habe ich auch vor @marc


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Team ist nun frisch gegründet: *+++ KLICK +++* Join us

Ride on and ride often!


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie's aussieht suchen wir auch noch eine/n.
> Muss aber jemand sein, der massig Punkte bringt da wie ein wenig faul geworden sind.



Wenn ihr noch einen (punktemäßig) Letzten braucht der euch teammäßig nach hintenwirft...


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2009)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch einen (punktemäßig) Letzten braucht der euch teammäßig nach hintenwirft...



Ja supi 

Dann meld' Dich ma schnell an. Ich schalt Disch dann scharf


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Oktober 2009)

und wer is noch mit dabei bei unseren wilden truppe?


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2009)

Melanie (surftigresa) wollte noch dabei sein.

Das wird ein guter Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich suche auch noch eine Gruppe.
Die sollte mich schon ein wenig Mutiwieren können.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich suche auch noch eine Gruppe.
> Die sollte mich schon ein wenig Mutiwieren können.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Wenn du dann zum Trainingstier _mutierst_, sei doch bei uns dabei!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/123

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Oktober 2009)

aber auch nur wenn er wirklich _mutiert! 
_das wird ja ein bunte truppe - da bin ich ja mal auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt! die es doch hoffentlich geben wird?

liebe grüsse
papa-free-rider


----------



## swyp (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi
wenn noch einer fehlt,ich wär dabei.


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ingo,

klar, es ist noch Platz. Würde mich freuen, wenn du dabei wärst.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. Oktober 2009)

ich mich auch! 

gruss 
dominik


----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2009)

swyp schrieb:


> Hi
> wenn noch einer fehlt,ich wär dabei.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH,  nicht Du Dann muss ich ja echt was tun!


----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Oktober 2009)

so solls auch sein!


----------



## Razzor (10. Oktober 2009)

Suche auch noch eine Gruppe, möglichst die, die Wahner Heide / Königsforst / Lohmarer Wald fahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2009)

Na kein Problem hätten da noch ein Platz in unseren Gruppen ( Projekt 2010 ) interesse ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (10. Oktober 2009)

Klar


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2009)

Gut dann weiß ich ja bescheid


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Hab' irgendwie die Anmeldung für das Fahrtechniker-Team verpasst. So ist das, wenn man das WE über biken geht und nicht ständig online ist....

Bin damit immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Platz in einem Team bzw. 4 weiteren fleissigen Bikern zur Gründung eines neuen Teams.

Noch irgendjemand ohne Fahrschein????

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Melanie,
der Micha (Stuntbeck) ist noch ohne Fahrschein, frag ihn doch mal....

Schöne Gruesse


----------



## Pepin (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche noch leute für mein team:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/88

mein gebiet ist wahnerheide, lohmarerwald, königsforst

meldet euch einfach an:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/88


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Melanie wie sieht es aus wir könnten ja ein zweites TT-Team aufmachen. Finden sich bestimmt noch zwei andere.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab' irgendwie die Anmeldung für das Fahrtechniker-Team verpasst. So ist das, wenn man das WE über biken geht und nicht ständig online ist....
> (...)
> ...



Am WE biken war nice, zwischendurch ging es vom Wetter ja auch

Sorry, dass das mit dem Team nicht geklappt hat! Innerhalb der letzten Tagen sind die anderen alle ins Team rein und ich wollte niemanden ablehnen.

Viel Spaß noch beim Winter-Riding


----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hi Melanie wie sieht es aus wir könnten ja ein zweites TT-Team aufmachen. Finden sich bestimmt noch zwei andere.
> 
> Gruß Micha


 
Hi Micha,

gibt es überhaupt schon ein 1. TT-Team?
Ansonsten, von mir aus können wir gerne ein Team aufmachen. Was ist denn mit dem anderen Michael (meq71???)? Der ist letztes Jahr auch im TTlight mitgefahren. Leider kenne ich seinen richtigen Nickname nicht, sonst würde ich ihn mal anschreiben.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## mikkael (12. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> gibt es überhaupt schon ein 1. TT-Team?
> Ansonsten, von mir aus können wir gerne ein Team aufmachen. Was ist denn mit dem anderen Michael (meq71???)? Der ist letztes Jahr auch im TTlight mitgefahren. Leider kenne ich seinen richtigen Nickname nicht, sonst würde ich ihn mal anschreiben.
> ...


Dürfte ich eventuell mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Oktober 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> gibt es überhaupt schon ein 1. TT-Team?



Das verhält sich genau so wie bei dem 1. TT-Team beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg....das gibt es nicht. Naja, das Zweite ja jetzt auch nicht.

Ansonsten sag ich nur: Ein Team gründen...dann seit ihr automatisch das Erste.


----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Dürfte ich eventuell mitfahren?


 
Hi Mikkael,

na klar 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du dabei wärst 

Dann werde ich Uwes Aufforderung doch einfach mal nachkommen und das Team gründen. Die 2 fehlenden Fahrer werden sich dann hoffentlich auch noch irgendwie finden.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo das Team Turteltäubchen (Mädels) kann auch noch zwei Teamplätze vergeben - Fahrgebiet Raum Windeck, Siegerland, Bergisches Land usw.

LG Rosa


----------



## Loriot76 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi, wer noch einen halbwegs regelmäßigen Punktesammler braucht   

treibe mich meist Siegburg/Lohmar usw. bzw. im Siebengebirge rum 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2009)

Prima,
die ccFreireiter OG Ööskerche wird es auch wieder geben, vermutlich sogar in der Besetzung vom letzten JAhr.
Dann können wir ja gemeinsame Ausfahrten planen, wir sind quasi die TT-Außenstation


----------



## vivil (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! 

suche auch noch ein WP-Team für die kommende Saison! 

Sportliche Grüsse
vivil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

auch ich suche noch ein Team. Mountainbikemäßig bin ich schwerpunktmäßig im Bergischen unterwegs. 

Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die meisten Punkte in meiner Folterkammer holen werde. Mein Mountainbike packe ich nur am Wochenende bei halbwegs ertragbaren Wetter aus.

Mein Ziel wird es sein, die Woche auf fünf Stunden Training zu kommen.

Viele Grüße
Hardy


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind noch WP Plätze frei.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/318


----------



## andi4711 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibt es auch noch genügend freie Plätze:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/322


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. November 2009)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

wir suchen noch einen fünften Mitstreiter für unser Team:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/318

Es würde uns freuen, wenn sich da noch jemand zu uns gesellen würde


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Lieber Enrgy, lese ich da etwa Unmut heraus?
> 
> Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, das ich immer soweit nach hinten blättern muß, um zu erfahren was ihr so treibt im WP.



Wird dir die ewige Eigenlob- und Teamhudelei nicht irgendwann langweilig? Hier reagiert doch kaum noch jemand darauf... . 

Wenn Euch der Winterpokal so unglaublich wichtig ist, dann macht doch im Lokalen Ranking einen Wettkamp/Betrag aus, den es zu gewinnen gilt. Unter ausgesuchten Teams (vertrauenswürdig), die daran interessiert sind in der 'driss' Zeit besonders viel gefahren zu sein. Jedes ernannte Team schmeißt 50.- in den Pott und das Siegerteam bekommt ihn. Dann hat auch die Prahlerei einen Sinn


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wird dir die ewige Eigenlob- und Teamhudelei nicht irgendwann langweilig? Hier reagiert doch kaum noch jemand darauf... .
> 
> Wenn Euch der Winterpokal so unglaublich wichtig ist, dann macht doch im Lokalen Ranking einen Wettkamp/Betrag aus, den es zu gewinnen gilt. Unter ausgesuchten Teams (vertrauenswürdig), die daran interessiert sind in der 'driss' Zeit besonders viel gefahren zu sein. Jedes ernannte Team schmeißt 50.- in den Pott und das Siegerteam bekommt ihn. Dann hat auch die Prahlerei einen Sinn



Man muss ja nicht jedes Mal reagieren.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber schön wie es ist und es würde sonst was fehlen.

Nur Dein Beitrag ist .... etwas fehl am Platz.


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (9. November 2009)

Hatten wir schon mal für Teams aus dem Oberbergischen ,könnten wir mal wieder machen,wenn Bedarf besteht. Radsport Nagel gibt wieder einen Gutschein von 100 Euro.


----------



## Benie70 (9. November 2009)

edit: 
gelöscht, da grade die Winterpokal-Regeln gelesen......


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wird dir die ewige Eigenlob- und Teamhudelei nicht irgendwann langweilig? Hier reagiert doch kaum noch jemand darauf... .
> 
> Wenn Euch der Winterpokal so unglaublich wichtig ist, dann macht doch im Lokalen Ranking einen Wettkamp/Betrag aus, den es zu gewinnen gilt. Unter ausgesuchten Teams (vertrauenswürdig), die daran interessiert sind in der 'driss' Zeit besonders viel gefahren zu sein. Jedes ernannte Team schmeißt 50.- in den Pott und das Siegerteam bekommt ihn. Dann hat auch die Prahlerei einen Sinn



Schön von dir zu lesen Andreas. Ist ja jetzt schon wieder ein paar Tage her das du dies hier geschrieben hast. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung das du zwischenzeitlich daran erstickt wärst. Gut das es jetzt wiedermal draussen ist.


----------



## Ommer (31. Oktober 2010)

Morgen beginnt der Winterpokal 2010/11.

Beim *Team Trödelkönig* ist noch ein Startplatz frei. 

Er kostet (noch) nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (1. November 2010)

gibt es noch Interessenten aus dem Gladbacher Raum die  Lust auf ein Team haben?


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2010)

HEY

Der Winterpokal ist gestartet und es gibt eine erste Führende.
Respekt. Direkt mal am ersten Tag 12 Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen.

Hach, was bin ich doch froh dieses Jahr nicht mehr bei dem Quatsch mitzumachen.


----------



## sun909 (1. November 2010)

Ach Uwe,
lass doch mal gut sein.... 

Die, die mitmachen, sehen es als Motivation(shilfe), sich auch im Winter aufs Radel zu setzen.

Wer meint, irgenwas eintragen zu müssen, soll das halt machen und mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen.

Schönen Gruß und bis bald auf dem Rad!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wer meint, irgenwas eintragen zu müssen, soll das halt machen und mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen.



Genau. Hauptsache, sie machen das zeitnah.


----------



## Ommer (2. November 2010)

Ommer schrieb:


> Morgen beginnt der Winterpokal 2010/11.
> 
> Beim *Team Trödelkönig* ist noch ein Startplatz frei.
> 
> Er kostet (noch) nix.




Das Team Trödelkönig ist komplett und bereits gestern gestartet.
Wird das Lokalranking http://www.mtbsite.de/ dieses Jahr wieder aktualisiert? Das wäre nett!!!


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Genau. Hauptsache, sie machen das zeitnah.



...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du hier einen  vergessen hast ...

Gruesse


----------



## wogru (2. November 2010)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das Team Trödelkönig ist komplett und bereits gestern gestartet.
> Wird das Lokalranking http://www.mtbsite.de/ dieses Jahr wieder aktualisiert? Das wäre nett!!!



Ist das Lokalranking aktuell ?? Wir haben schon 3171 Punkte bei einer Dauer von 58118 min. Mensch, wie konnte ich nur mal 5 Minuten schlafen gehen, hat unseren Schnitt komplett kaputt gemacht


----------



## sibby08 (4. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach Uwe,
> lass doch mal gut sein....
> 
> Die, die mitmachen, sehen es als Motivation(shilfe), sich auch im Winter aufs Radel zu setzen.
> ...


 
Für mich auch reine Motivationshilfe. So "zwinge" ich mich morgens aufs Rad und fahr zur Arbeit = 1 Punkt. Auf dem Heimweg eine andere Route und hier und da mal ein Umweg = 1-2 Punkte. Ist nicht viel aber so roste ich nicht ganz ein. Vielleicht ergibt sich auch noch mal die ein oder andere Tour.
Landen werde ich wohl auf einem hohen dreistelligen oder vierstelligen Rang. Aber egal, Ziel erreicht im Winter was zu tun.


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> Ist das Lokalranking aktuell ?? Wir haben schon 3171 Punkte bei einer Dauer von 58118 min. Mensch, wie konnte ich nur mal 5 Minuten schlafen gehen, hat unseren Schnitt komplett kaputt gemacht




Jetzt ist die Seite leer, schade .
Vielleicht wird sie gerade renoviert ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2010)

Wäre schön, wenn die Seite wieder upgedatet wird (Teamnummern sind ja jedesmal anders), dann braucht man sich den Mist auf der Hauptseite nicht anzuschauen


----------



## hama687 (5. November 2010)

Mal so nebenbei, suche noch ein Team


----------



## Ommer (5. November 2010)

hama687 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, suche noch ein Team




Vielleicht ist bei diesem Haufen noch ein Platz frei: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/180


----------



## Oliver111182 (5. November 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> gibt es noch Interessenten aus dem Gladbacher Raum die  Lust auf ein Team haben?



Ich wäre dabei, KFL-Team ist leider schon voll.

Hab seit letzter Woche ne Rolle daheim, schlechtes Wetter gibt es also nicht


----------



## papa-free-rider (6. November 2010)

hat sich erledigt-bei dem was manche da eintragen vergeht mir die Lust.


----------



## wogru (7. November 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt-bei dem was manche da eintragen vergeht mir die Lust.



Desweggen gab es früher immer die Sonderwertung des KFL-Forums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (7. November 2010)

HB76 ist mein neuer SUPERHELD!!!!

aber auch die Teamwertung ist der Brüller!
Aber naja mit nem ........MEISTER (nur in was?) is das ja auch kein Thema


----------



## sibby08 (7. November 2010)

papa-free-rider schrieb:


> HB76 ist mein neuer SUPERHELD!!!!
> 
> aber auch die Teamwertung ist der Brüller!
> Aber naja mit nem ........MEISTER (nur in was?) is das ja auch kein Thema


 

Zitat: "*nur ganz kurz um den block*" = *10 Std*


----------



## hardcoreidiot (23. November 2012)

moin leute . ich suche auch noch ne gruppe


----------



## supasini (24. November 2012)

aus den Regeln des WP:

*Teams*
Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein.

Die Teams müssen bis zum 19.11.2012 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. Ohne Ausnahme!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (25. November 2012)

dann halt net 


danke für die info


----------



## Trekki (26. November 2012)

WP Team habe ich. Was ist mit den Blättern, die ich aufsammle?




Mittagsrunde -> 3WP Punkte 

-trekki


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2012)

Besser Blätter als Hundeminen


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Besser Blätter als Hundeminen



die sind jetzt durch die blätter verdeckt. ich fahre daher wenn möglich mitten auf dem weg, da die kotpumpen doch eher am rand zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Team.

Oder wer möchte mit im Team "Naafbachtaler Biker" mitfahren?

VG
Werner


----------



## Razzor (18. Oktober 2013)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Team.
> 
> ...



Habe noch Plätze frei im Team "Hold my beer, i can do that."
Bike ab und zu im Lohmarer Wald... 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (20. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Habe noch Plätze frei im Team "Hold my beer, i can do that."
> Bike ab und zu im Lohmarer Wald...
> Gruß



Vielen Dank für dein Angebot.

Habe jedoch ein eigenes Team "Naafbachtaler Biker" aufgestellt und direkt Zuwachs erhalten. 
2 Plätze sind noch zu besetzen.

VG
Werner


----------

